# Passport colour.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Whats all the fuss about? I doubt half the population has ever seen the old blue passport let alone yearn for it. I still have mine somewhere.

It's such an insignificant item in the Brexit process, why is the media blowing it up as if it's going to make any difference. The EU is quite small on our existing passports.

Ray.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Who cares what colour it is? Its just a book to help you travel.
I care about as much as the local council logo on my council tax bill.
If this is the best Brexit can deliver its a grim sign..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have just dug ours out and it's much larger. Can't fit in a shirt pocket.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just posted this elsewhere.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Just posted this elsewhere.


So the only gain, for now, from Brexit isn't even a real gain at all.
Why does that not seem odd?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My wife is quite happy to have the blue one back but personally I couldn't give a toss either way as long as it does it's job:grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We will all be 'chipped' soon anyway. How about a big yellow tag in the ear lobe like calves?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> We will all be 'chipped' soon anyway. How about a big yellow tag in the ear lobe like calves?
> 
> Ray.


Once we are out of the EU there'll be no need for those Ray :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn't be able to see any advantage in having my European identity removed, regardless of the colour of the passport.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Just posted this elsewhere.


No that cant be right Alan! Its all to to do with those nasty foreigners taking away our Sovrenty, Sovereegnty, Soverignty Ingerlaaandness init!

The Sun says its down to them getting them back so it must be! https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/5192542/uk-dark-blue-passport-back/

Im surprised they havent insisted that there is a bulldog on the front or a photo of a British Bone head in an Ingerland T Shirt shouting "Who Are Ya" on the front or "Your gonna get your fu*king head kicked in!" or summut.

Brexiteers wlil swell with pride in getting their old passports back I am sure. Although they might hark at the cost for replacing the entire families documents at a cost of £72.50 each. Also best not to tell them they will be designed and printed in Germany. 

Still, best to allow them this "victory" as I think it might be the only tangible thing that shows we have left.

EDIT: Just realised this is in Off Topic. Im going to get a kicking aren't I?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh, love it Barry. You really do have a way with words. Maybe a Brexit negotiator is your calling.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, and only £490 million to redesign it. Another Brexit Bargain.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/british-passports-go-back-iconic-11736353


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I hope they haven't put down a non refundable deposit (with the Germans). Just sayin. 

Seems expensive. Im not being funny but I bet I could do it for much less than £490 million. Scan the old one into Photoshop, turn to blue, rub out European Union, send to Prontaprint. Piece of pish. I reckon half that amount, easy. Ill even give them 30 days terms.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks like it's mainly the US that dictated the current EU passport size.
The UK decided nobody really cared and adopted the EU suggested format. 
After Brexit if we decide to change passport format back to the old size we won't be able to use them in the US and other countries.

The blue passport is taking back control? No, it was first imposed on us from abroad

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...mposed-league-of-nations-burgundy-passport-eu


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Brits in the slow queue along with other non EU passport holders: https://www.theguardian.com/politic...orts-could-mean-travel-delays-extra-paperwork

Unless a freedom of movement or visa waiver programme is agreed. Surely that was obvious?

Here's a funny take on it: http://www.dailyedge.ie/reactions-blue-passport-3767163-Dec2017/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don’t care

Just want a passport 

If I need it to get into Europe

Fine by me

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You may need a visa before you go.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So I’ll get one earnyboy 
True I’m selfish
But my travelling days are limited 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You are in Europe and always will be.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think so Jan 
I’m not going anywhere 

If I need a passport to cross a boarder 

So I need a passport 

The people remain the same

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think they should hang fire before sending them off to the Printers because if I remember rightly there were at least two prominent Euro MP's campaigning for UK residents to retain their EU citizenship after Brexit which we have enjoyed since 1993. The idea being that you we could leave but some could still chose to keep that citizenship. After all why should I have to give that up? So there may well be a second passport which I assume you will have to pay for. Brexiteers will not be allowed one though. (I may have just made that last bit up)


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

The colour will be changed but no one has mentioned the French wording on the front. Surely it will need to be changed to UKish.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz was going on about this last night WGAF anyway, prolly just another way for .gov to get money out of us for a new one


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Liz was going on about this last night WGAF anyway, prolly just another way for .gov to get money out of us for a new one


Wodda you want a passport for, I don´t think you need a passport to go into Scotland or Wales, yet. :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I want an Avocado one.!!

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think passports for females should be a different colour

Wouldnt need to open them to sort out which was mine 

I think I’ll have a red one >

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That would trick the bloke in a burka Sandra.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are so right Ray 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Brexiteers wlil swell with pride in getting their old passports back I am sure. Although they might hark at the cost for replacing the entire families documents at a cost of £72.50 each.


Wacha wingeing about Pom? Just renewed my grand-daughters' - £103 in the colonies! Convert that to Rands and I almost had to take out a 2nd mortgage to pay for it.:frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Apparently we could have had a blue one anytime we wanted as long as it met the regulations set but the Montreal aviation authority. Its nothing to do with the EU At all.

Looks like you will be able to continue to use your existing one until it expires anyway. So really, a fuss about nothing. http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...european-parliament-sovereignty-a8126381.html

I Think its funny though how Theresa May is bigging it up like its some great Brexit Victory. Almost like she is hoping it will make Brexit sound more Brexity when in reality it seems to be getting less and less Brexity every week.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well it could seem like a brexit victory to those who believe that the burgundy colour was imposed on us. It's called propaganda.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Good point Alan. Any change will be construed as a victory for the Bulldog breed.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

To be fair the propaganda on this topic runs both ways it seems: http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-42468938

"The redesign, which happens routinely every five years, will come as part of a £490m contract which also includes printing and assembling passports and runs for 11 and a half years."

Fake Noos everywhere.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't care about the colour, just the fact that every time it is now mentioned my husband comments that it wasn't blue, it was black. It doesn't matter that everyone else says it was blue, in his mind that colour is black. 

Lesley


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, ours were black and I still have em. Along with six old red ones.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Yep, ours were black and I still have em. Along with six old red ones.
> 
> Ray.


I hope you're not trying to suggest that blue isn't traditional Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I've got a new passport, it's called Implant Passport. >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I hope you're not trying to suggest that blue isn't traditional Ray.


Is this black Alan or is this black??? ........................ Ray.:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Black as an outhouse door in the moonlight.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's black Ray, always was black, but black doesn't suit the brexit narrative. For brexit it has to have been blue and it has to have been taken from GREAT Britain by those dreadful foreigners at the EU. Black is the new brexit blue.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Bloody hell we really have gone mad!

https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/8...itain-France-Germany-Contract-Jacob-Rees-Mogg


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well the Brexit Bus was made in Poland and Germany and they didnt seem bothered about that.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Glandwr said:


> Bloody hell we really have gone mad!
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/8...itain-France-Germany-Contract-Jacob-Rees-Mogg


What a load of old bollox!

Graham :serious:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So can’t I have a red one :crying:

Sandra :wink2:


----------



## TheAleMan (Apr 21, 2017)

Yeh bring it on, can't wait to get the new blue one. Brexit rules. :grin2:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

ChilliHeadSteve said:


> Yeh bring it on, can't wait to get the new blue one. Brexit rules. :grin2:


Just like the Croatia EU passport which is also blue, handy to jump queues :wink2:

Still we won't have to change it back again if we ditch brxit which is definitely on the cards.

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ChilliHeadSteve said:


> Yeh bring it on, can't wait to get the new blue one. *Brexit rules*. :grin2:


Are you sure? Sounds like the EU and ECJ is going to be doing all the Ruling. 

Still, you might get a Blue Passport (Made in Germany)


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Just found my 33 year old passport. It's not blue it's black.
Could it be that in this pro Brexit climate black couldn't be an option? So blue was chosen, a true Tory colour....


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Personally I couldn't give a fat rat's *ss what colour it is.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its never going to work. Have you seen them? They are flipping massive!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

And not blue.


----------

